# Tuscarawas County Archers Lead Ohio in Number of Deer Killed



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

11/08/10 Ohio bow hunters killed 49,384 deer during the first six weeks of the state's archery season.More...

More...


----------

